# English Springer Spaniels



## beadbreaker (Nov 3, 2007)

Where do I find a good field bred Springer to be ready around Feb or March?


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

BREAD BREAKER I KNOW OF SEVERAL LITTERS AND I MIGHT HAVE ONE MYSELF P.M . ME AND WE CAN TALK


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Give Elmer Shoenborn his #is 218-935-2529, Mahnomen,MN

He may have something or his son might. He raises some very nice dogs.


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

I have an excellant Springer out of Northern Sky kennels in Minnesota. he is tall and slim. Great nose, great flush, endless energy. He loves thick heavy cattails and works well in even the thickest cover. Fantastic family dog. They do not have very many litters each year, which can be a good thing.

The website is http://members.aol.com/nsspringr/index.html


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

I have an excellant Springer out of Northern Sky kennels in Minnesota. he is tall and slim. Great nose, great flush, endless energy. He loves thick heavy cattails and works well in even the thickest cover. Fantastic family dog. They do not have very many litters each year, which can be a good thing.

The website is http://members.aol.com/nsspringr/index.html


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

I have an excellant Springer out of Northern Sky kennels in Minnesota. he is tall and slim. Great nose, great flush, endless energy. He loves thick heavy cattails and works well in even the thickest cover. Fantastic family dog. They do not have very many litters each year, which can be a good thing.

The website is http://members.aol.com/nsspringr/index.html


----------

